# Benutzerverwaltung !



## Manuela (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines problem, und brauche ein paar Denkanstöße.
ich soll von meinem Chef in ein bestehendes Programm (den SourceCode habe ich) Benutzerrechte einbauen.
das Programm hat verschiedene Kartenreiter(Tabbed Pane) und auf den Kartenreiter sind verschieden Panels die für 
Einnahmen, Ausgaben, usw... stehen.
mein Chef will das die JButtons abhängig von den Rechten auch benutz werden können.
ich habe mir das so gedacht das ich eine Globale Überwachung der Maus und Tastatur mache(Tastatur überwachung hat das Programm schon)  aber wie macht man eine Mausüberwachung??? 
Also müßte man doch herausbekommen, welcher Button gerade gedrückt wird, und genau da habe ich meine Probleme.
Frage: wie kann ich feststellen Welcher Button gedrückt wurde und wo dieser sich befindet
( Tabbed Pane, JPanel, Name des Button) dann hätte ich das ganze doch schnell gelösst.

Danke Manuela.


----------



## The_S (22. Nov 2007)

ActionListener bzw. zur Not AWTEventListener? Aber wäre es nicht schöner, je nach Benutzer, Buttons und Textfelder gleich von vornherein zu disabeln?


----------



## Tobias (22. Nov 2007)

Bevor ich da an dutzenden Stellen den Sourcecode ändere, würde ich mir Aspektorientierte Programmierung mit AspctJ reinziehen und schauen, dass ich die richtigen Felder und Buttons disable. Mit einer Low-Level-Tastatur- bzw -Maus-Überwachung wirst du bei dem Problem eher nicht glücklich werden... Von der Ergonomie für die Anwender mal ganz abgesehen.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Manuela (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ja da gebe ich dir schon recht, aber da müßte ich doch jedes Textfeld alle Buttons, usw... anpacken und das sind 
über das ganze Programm, doch über 300 Komponeten das hält doch auf oder ???

Gruß Manuela


----------



## Manuela (22. Nov 2007)

was ist ein 

Aspektorientierte Programmierung mit AspctJ

Gruß Manuela


----------



## SammY (22. Nov 2007)

Auch wenns viel arbeit ist, würd ichs auch so machen bzw hab in einem Programm von mir so gemacht und das funzt wunderbar.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Nov 2007)

@Manuela: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AspectJ


----------

